# Debian 5 + ISPConfig 3: FTP-Zugang



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern meinen Server auf ISPConfig umgestellt, kann mich aber nun nicht als FTP-Benutzer anmelden.

Kann mir bitte jemand unter die Arme greifen. Im Netz/Forum habe ich nicht hierzu gefunden.

 Sven


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Dan schalte mal verbose logging in pure-ftpd an und sieh Dir im log an, warum es nicht geht.

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

*Danke*

Danke, dass du dich meinem Problem annimmst! Ich erhalte nach dem Neustart des FTP-Servers die folgende Meldung:
	
	



```
Restarting ftp server: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper: Invalid configuration file /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/VerboseLog: ".yes." not convertible to true or false
```
 Was will er mir sagen?


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Vermutlich hast Du die Befehle rauskopiert und Dein Browser hat die "" in . umgewandelt. Öffne die Datei 
/etc/pure-ftpd/conf/VerboseLog mit einem editor und entferne die Punkte vor und hinter dem yes und start pure-ftpd neu.


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

*Erledigt*

Jetzt meldet er: 
	
	



```
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -u 1000 -d -E -A -b -B
```
Ich denke, das soll so sein.

Wenn ich jetzt aber "/var/log/syslog" ansehe, steht da nur etwas von dem Mailserver und CRON drin - nichts vom FTP-Server.

Obwohl ich einen Versuch unternommen habe, mich via FTP anzumelden. Der verlief erfolglos, also müsste doch eigentlich etwas im Log stehen, oder?


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Ist das ein vserver?


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Ja, ist es - wieso?


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Dann sit vermutlich einfach kein FTP Server gestartet weil die Virtualisierungssoftwrae Kernel capabilities deaktiviert hat. Du kannst das prüfen mit:

netstat -tap | grep ftp

wenn da der gestartete pure-ftpd nicht gelistet ist, dann lässt er sich nicht starten.

Dafür gibt es 2 Lösungen:

1) Capabalities aktivieren. Das geht auf einem openvz oder virtuozzo system so:


```
VPSID=101
for CAP in CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE
do
  vzctl set $VPSID --capability ${CAP}:on --save
done
```
Das muss aber auf dem host server außerhalb der VM ausgeführt werden und nicht in der VM.

2) Alternativ kannst Du pure-ftpd rekompilieren, so dass er ohne capabilities läuft:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Der FTP-Server ist nicht gelistet - ich werde also mein Glück mit der Anleitung versuchen. Danke dir erst einmal - ich melde mich sofort nach der Umsetzung.


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

```
apt-get source pure-ftpd
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Ãberspringe schon heruntergeladene Datei Â»pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11.4.dscÂ«
Ãberspringe schon heruntergeladene Datei Â»pure-ftpd_1.0.21.orig.tar.gzÂ«
Ãberspringe schon heruntergeladene Datei Â»pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11.4.diff.gzÂ«
Es mÃ¼ssen 0B an Quellarchiven heruntergeladen werden.
sh: dpkg-source: command not found
Entpack-Befehl Â»dpkg-source -x pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11.4.dscÂ« fehlgeschlagen.
ÃberprÃ¼fen Sie, ob das Paket Â»dpkg-devÂ« installiert ist.
E: Kindprozess fehlgeschlagen
```
Jetzt habe ich probiert das Paket "dpkg-source" zu installieren - schlug aber leider fehl: 
	
	



```
apt-get install dpkg-source
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
E: Konnte Paket dpkg-source nicht finden
```


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

```
apt-get install build-essential
```
Half mir weiter - nun hänge ich aber bei:
	
	



```
nano rules
-bash: nano: command not found
```
EDIT:
	
	



```
apt-get install nano
```
hilft


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

*Fehlerwert 252*

Ich habe es, trotz einiger Komplikationen, bis zur Installation geschafft, erhalte aber eine Fehlermeldung als Ausgabe - Till, kannst du helfen?

```
SERVER:~/tmp# dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11.4_i386.deb
(Lese Datenbank ... 54174 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von pure-ftpd-mysql 1.0.21-11.4 (durch pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11.4_i386.deb) ...
Stopping ftp server: pure-ftpd.
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r pure-ftpd-mysql ...
Richte pure-ftpd-mysql ein (1.0.21-11.4) ...
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -u 1000 -d -E -A -b -B
invoke-rc.d: initscript pure-ftpd-mysql, action "start" failed.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von pure-ftpd-mysql (--install):
 Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 252 zurÃ¼ck
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 pure-ftpd-mysql
SERVER:~/tmp#
```


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Nachdem ich: http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=103849 gelesen habe, habe ich: "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql" vorübergehend in "_pure-ftpd-mysql" umbenannt, dann läuft die Installation durch.

Anschließend habe ich den Unterstrich wieder entfernt und den Server neu gestartet. Allerdings kann ich mich immer noch nicht anmelden. Auch das Logging funktionier nicht ... Hülfe.


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

*FileZilla*

Das FTP-Programm meldet stets:

```
Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für DOMAIN.de
Status:    Verbinde mit 12.345.67.890:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Du musst ispconfig danach nochmal updaten und die dienste eekonfigurieren, da das manuelle Kompilieren die Konfigurationsdateien überschrieben hat.


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Was meinst du mit "ispconfig updaten" und " dienste eekonfigurieren"?
Kammst du mir bitte sagen, wie ich das anstelle? 

*EDIT*:

```
SERVER:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q update.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: STRENGGEHEIM

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]: yes

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring MyDNS
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Database
Configuring Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]:

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd .
Stopping Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Starting Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Stopping Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Starting Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Stopping Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
Stopping Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Starting Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Stopping Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
Starting Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
Restarting web server: apache2 ... waiting ..
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -u 1000 -d -E -A -b -B
Update finished.
SERVER:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#
```
Leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht anmelden - habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## .sb (28. Okt. 2009)

Sag mal, wenn das mit pure-ftp so schwierig ist, kann man ISPConfig auch mit ProFTPD betreiben? Wäre das einfacher?


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2009)

pure-ftpd ist an sich ganz problemlos. Da stimmt nur irgend was mit dem Login oder der namensuflösung nicht und wenn Du das bei proftpd hättest, würde der Dich genauso wenoig einloggen lassen. proftpd kannst Du außerdem nicht mit ISPConfig 3 verwenden.

Starte erstmal pure-ftpd aund checke dann mit netstat -tap, ob er wirklich läuft.


----------



## .sb (29. Okt. 2009)

Nachdem es nicht wie erwartet geklappt hat, habe ich die Anleitung noch einmal Schritt für Schritt nachvollzogen.

Und siehe da ... *TADA* ich kann mich anmelden!  FETTES DANKE an dich, Till!

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage, bitte: Nach einem
	
	



```
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
```
will Debian das Paket "pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11.4_i386.deb" jetzt immer aktualisieren. Kommt man dem Wunsch nach, dann ... NÖÖÖP, muss man wieder draußen bleiben - sprich, kann sich nicht mehr per FTP anmelden.

Kann man das Paket "irgendwie aus der Überprüfung rausnehmen"? Ich hoffe, du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2009)

Ich denke da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

1) Man kann bei debian irgendwie in der Paketverwaltung festlegen, dass er des Paket ignoriert. Weiß aber nicht aus dem Kopf wie das geht, da müsstest Du Dich ggf. mal durch das apt und .deb manual durcharbeiten.

2) Mache ein Backup des Startscriptes in /etc/init.d sowie der pure-ftpd Konfigurationsdateien. Dann entferne pure-ftpd-mysql mit apt-get remove und dann installier nochmal Dein selbstgebautes Paket. Falls irgendeine Configdatei oder das startscript fehlen sollte, kannst Du sie dann ja aus Deinem backup nehmen.


----------



## .sb (30. Okt. 2009)

Danke, ich denke, ich werde es mit Option eins versuchen.


----------



## .sb (30. Okt. 2009)

*pure-ftpd-mysql nicht aktualisieren*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - der Befehl lautet:
	
	



```
echo -e "pure-ftpd-mysql hold" | dpkg --set-selections
```
Aktualisiert man nun sein System, wird das angegebene Paket "pure-ftpd-mysql" nicht berücksichtigt:
	
	



```
apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
  pure-ftpd-mysql
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  libhtml-parser-perl
1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.
Es müssen 110kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
Nach dieser Operation werden 61,4kB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]?
```
 Da kann man dann getrost mit "j" 'antworten'. Btw - TUX ROCKS!


----------



## skara (31. Okt. 2009)

Ok. Hat mich ein paar Minuten (und Zigaretten) gekostet.
Natürlich muss man nach dem selbstkompiliertem Paket nochmal die Conf-Dateien anpassen:


> # Edit the file /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common to change the start mode from "inetd" to "standalone"
> and set VIRTUALCHROOT=true
> 
> vi /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common
> ...


gruss
skara


----------

